# New backround ideas needed



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

we want a new backround for our 55 gallon, something that will be much darker, preferably black. we have thought about posterboard, and that styrofoam type board. but we thought once they get wet, that'll be the end of that. Our fish having a tendency to splash leaving between the backround we have now and the glass all wet. as well usually the top glass and around the rim. we cant paint it, thats too much of a hassle to tear the tank down and move it out. any suggestions?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

dont those backgrounds you can buy have a black side and a side that looks like plants or whatever you choose? can you just put the black side facing the aquarium and the fancy side facing out? i dont know that much about the backgrounds so im not sure if it would work but it seems to me like it would


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

well i suoppse they do, around here they only sell the all blue ones or saltwater ones, or strange ones (like the one we have now). i have never seen the all black. They do sell the mirror backrounds but theyre for smaller tanks, and i dont like that mirror idea very much, i think that would make our fish skitz out more.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Here's a link to explore your options... I saw a black background on the first page.

It's too bad you can't paint it. If there's at least 8-10 inches between the wall and your tank you could still manage to paint it, as long as 4 foot wide or less. With limited space the only problem I see is having the paint run. If you're interested I could do up a DIY. Adding on a background is probably the easiest method though.

Hint: use a sealant to adhere your backround to the outside of your aquarium. This prevents water from running between the background and the glass, eliminating water marks. Caulk gun size and 3oz tube

In my honest opinion, it's a good idea to always keep some aquarium sealant handy.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks guys, and that fish place isnt too far from me!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

what do you think about this ? http://thatpetplace.com/Products/KW/F06%2cbackground/Class/Fish+Supplies+Backgrounds/T1/F06+0035+0001/EDP/1852/Itemdy00.aspx

and this ? http://thatpetplace.com/Products/KW/F06%2cbackground/Class/Fish+Supplies+Backgrounds/T1/F06+0291+0301/EDP/11340/Itemdy00.aspx

i like the foil one, anyone have experience with these? are they literally foil?? the tank is about 6 inches away from the wall, and if i got paint anywheres other then the tank, boy would i never hear the end of it.


----------



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

We used regular aluminum foil for the 30 once. It was cool til we went to take it off, and some parts had become stuck to the glass (where the fish splash) Have you thought of cork board? Have fun, Shannon


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Painting is out of the question.

I'm pretty sure the foil is maliable. The description says the foil backrounds have the option to be lain flat or crumpled, and an extra foot is recommended for the crumpled effect.

I like the foil, I'm not sure how the cave effect would look (crumpled)... either way, use the aquarium sealant. Run a bead accross the top and down the sides... the sealant is easy to clean and remove so it doesn't have to be perfect, and I would assume it would be better to run the top bead first along the plastic strip, not the glass. Back in the day I didn't use the sealant but I wish I had, when the water gets between the backround and tank it starts looking ghetto.

Do you plan to wrap the background around the sides or keep the sides exposed? Well never mind, i used to wrap the backrounds around the sides only because I had tanks side by side along a wall... it's a cool "shadow box" effect.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

http://thatpetplace.com/Products/KW/backgrounds/Class//T1/F06+0413+0003/EDP/40493/Itemdy00.aspx


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You want a simple, cheap, easy to install, impervious to water, and readily available background for your tank which happens to be black?

Trash bag.

Just tape an ordinary dark black plastic lawn&leaf or trash bag to the upper frame of the tank along the back. I know it sounds goofy, but it looks fantastic. Try it; you'll see. At the aquarium we had several tanks with this background, and they looked terriffic.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

we hadnt thought about wrapping it around the sides, our 29 gallon is right next to it, so we might have to check it out. thanks for all of the great ideas everyone, i think we might have to try them all! and yes, painting is out of the question


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

FF: I'm pretty sure TFP has the background thats blue on one side and black on the other.... I there like weekly, it's a great place. But if your going to get the aquarium sealant they might be out of it... they only had the culking gun sized ones yesterday...


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

JandaSeve said:


> FF: I'm pretty sure TFP has the background thats blue on one side and black on the other.... I there like weekly, it's a great place. But if your going to get the aquarium sealant they might be out of it... they only had the culking gun sized ones yesterday...


You go there or buy from there weekly?

The store is on the east coast in Lancaster PA. I live in VA and used to make road trips once every month or two. In comparison to LFS's, the prices can't be beat. They've got a decent size fish room and have added a whole pond room the last time I went. I'm not for sure, but it used to be 50% off of fish during the weekends. I've found cheaper prices elsewhere, but they have a meet or beat gaurantee.

It's a nice lil 4 hour drive from where I stay, and on the way back I take the scenic route through Gettysburg.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

ive never actually been there, its still a good 2 hours from my house. someday soon i will though. so then they take good care of their store? erussian, have you bought any fish from their website?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I've been to Lancaster many times, but I've never been to TFP. I saw it once from a distance; that big plastic shark head over the front door is hard to miss. It always annoyed me that I couldn't get over to it, because I've long wanted to go check it out in person.
Went through Gettysburg once, too. Saw a ghost. Thought at first he was a reenactor guy. Never went back again.

Don't forget the trashbag thing. It really works, it's hassle free, and sooooo cheap.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> Don't forget the trashbag thing. It really works, it's hassle free, and sooooo cheap.


i will definatly check it out


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

I go there weekly, it's about a hour drive for me... not too bad because we usually go to TFP and then to petsmart.
Their prices on fish have been going up a bit but still usually beat most LFS. I'm also a member of the Lacaster county aquarium club. It's kinda cool,get fish for super cheap at the auction, and some of their raffle prizes are really cool. 2 months ago they gave away a big fluval.... They have a speaker every month and it's the third tuesday of each month except july and august there's no meeting... Hey... if any of you guys are interested let me know and I'll get ya some info...


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> i've never actually been there, its still a good 2 hours from my house. someday soon i will though. so then they take good care of their store? *erussian*, have you bought any fish from their website?


That's funny, I pictured an internet site for mail order brides straight from Russia when I read that. 
I haven't purchased fish from TFP's website, but from their store. It's real nice. They've got around 7 Marine Biologists on their staff so the water is tip top. I transported the fish four hours and all made it. They've got a way of packaging the fish that I haven't seen any other store do. They use compressed air double bag, which was new to me 10 years ago and I haven't seen it done since. Their pet/pond/fish catalogs are free.



TheOldSalt said:


> ... Thought at first he was a reenactor guy. Never went back again...


 Have you seen Gods and Generals? I've lived in Fredericksburg for over 15 years. Saw three ghosts in Orange County when I was a teenager. 3 soldiers side by side by side. eerie. It's not uncommon to hear from other residents about seeing ghost soldiers. 



JandaSeve said:


> I go there weekly...


Do they still do half price fish on the weekends?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I seen someone use wrapping paper, like sparkling blue or something, made it look wavey was freakin cool. I use black backgrounds keeps light in the tank and brings out coloration very well. only couple bucks for background black.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2005)

*lightup backgrounds*

http://www.miraclebeam.com/aquarium_electro.html


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks for the ideas guys, but we've got our new backround :-D Feel free to continue posting for other users though


----------



## KarenJones (Feb 27, 2006)

You need to check out this company, they have awesome, 3-D realistic backgrounds. www.thenaturefactory.com


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

hmmm... two posts about this awesome company with 3-D backgrounds. Are you by chance affiliated with this company?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2006)

lol, i was thinking the same thing Fishfirst...looks like we have a spammer.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

these spammers are getting good now, working the spam into conversation


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

fishboy said:


> these spammers are getting good now, working the spam into conversation


That's what I was thinking...Although it is better than jibber jabber :-D


----------

